# Webstart auf Windows Clients



## tomtom62 (11. Okt 2005)

Ich denke darüber nach, zukünftig einige Java-Applikationen über WEBSTART im Intranet zu verteilen. 

Mir ist grundsätzlich klar, dass der Webserver angepasst werden muss oder das ein Anderer hinzukommen sollte.

Ein grundsätzliches Problem müsste aber vorher geklärt sein:

Benötigen die Nutzer auf den angeschlossenen Windows Clients Admin-Rechte zur Installation der mittels WEBSTART heruntergeladenen Dateien (JRE ?) oder wird das anders realisiert ?

Anders gefragt: Wenn ein Nutzer zum ersten Mal die Applikation X mittels Webstart "herunterlädt" und vorher keine VM hatte, benötigt er dann Admin-Rechte ?

Macht das Sinn, was ich da schreibe -)

Thomas


----------



## Roar (11. Okt 2005)

tomtom62 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Macht das Sinn, was ich da schreibe -)



nö. wenn er keine jre hat kann er auch keine webstart applikation ausführen.


----------



## tomtom62 (11. Okt 2005)

Warum soll ich dann Webstart nutzen, wenn die notwendigen Installationsdateien schon da sind  ? :shock: 

Thomas


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Okt 2005)

tomtom62 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum soll ich dann Webstart nutzen, wenn die notwendigen Installationsdateien schon da sind  ? :shock:
> 
> Thomas



weil das Programm selber komfortabel übers Netz kommt (inkl updates)

hat ja erst mal wenig mit der Laufzeitumgebung zu tun


----------



## Roar (11. Okt 2005)

tomtom62 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum soll ich dann Webstart nutzen, wenn die notwendigen Installationsdateien schon da sind  ? :shock:



was verstehst du denn unter installationsdateien? :autsch:
über webstart wird lediglic hdie applikation geladen. wenn keie jre installiert ist, wer soll überhaupt die applikation laden udn ausführen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Okt 2005)

Webstart ist dazu da, eine Java-Applikation von einem Webserver herunterzuladen und zu starten, wenn sie noch nicht auf dem Rechner installiert wurde, oder die installierte Version als nicht mehr aktuell erkannt wird.
Man kann, glaube ich, auch in der jnlp-Datei angeben, dass ein JRE heruntergeladen werden kann, wenn kein passendes auf dem Zielrechner installiert ist. Bin mir da jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Roar (11. Okt 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann, glaube ich, auch in der jnlp-Datei angeben, dass ein JRE heruntergeladen werden kann, wenn kein passendes auf dem Zielrechner installiert ist.



ne, kann man nicht. wenn keine JRE auf dem rechner installiert ist, wer soll dann überhaupt die jnlp datei interpretieren und ggf. die jre downloaden?


----------



## tomtom62 (11. Okt 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann, glaube ich, auch in der jnlp-Datei angeben, dass ein JRE heruntergeladen werden kann, wenn kein passendes auf dem Zielrechner installiert ist. Bin mir da jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher.



Ja, genau, habe ich doch was gelernt -). Aber wer weiss, welche Rechte zur Installation benötigt werden bzw. wie muss man sich diese Installation vorstellen ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Okt 2005)

@Roar: Stimmt, habe eben noch mal nachgelesen.

Und ein JRE kann nur heruntergeladen werden, wenn eins bereits installiert ist.


----------



## tomtom62 (11. Okt 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, deshalb muss man doch dem Server sagen, was er mit diesen jnl-Dateien machen soll. Ich erstelle doch eine Webseite für den Applikationsstart nach einem bestimmten Muster. Darin ist doch zumindest ein Verweis auf die benötigte JRE drin..


----------



## Roar (11. Okt 2005)

tomtom62 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der server hat rein gar nichts mit jnlp am hut .das sind normale xml dateien. das einzige was der server machen muss ist den richteigen content type zurckzugeben, damit der browser den webstart client - der in der jre enthalten ist - starten kann.


----------



## tomtom62 (11. Okt 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tomtom62 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmh. Das klingt auch wieder logisch. Dann scheint Webstart mein Problem der fehlenden JRE nicht lösen zu können. 

Danke für die Antworten..

Thomas


----------



## AlArenal (11. Okt 2005)

Webstart-Anwendungen laufen nur auf Rechnern, auf denen Webstart installiert ist und das geht nur im Zusammenhang mit einem entsprechenden JRE.

Man kann in einer JNLP-Datei eine JRE-Version angeben, diese spezifiziert aber die Mindestanforderung des entsprechenden Programms. Da Webstart glaub ich erst seit 1.2 oder 1.3.1 dabei und viele neuere Programme 1.4, 1.4.2 oder gar 1.5 voraussetzen, soll dann darüber der automatische Download des passenden JRE angestoßen werden.
Grundvoraussetzung bleibt aber, dass auf dem Client bereits ein JRE mit Webstart installiert sein muss, um die JNLP-Datei überhaupt mal zu verarbeiten.


----------

